# Proper staff car etiquette with a general on board



## highspeedlowdrag (16 May 2011)

Good day,

I have been tasked to be Aide de Camp for a general over the next few days and was curious on the proper etiquette for exiting a vehicle with a general on board?

I believe the staff car will contain the MGen, his RSM, myself and the driver.

Is there an official order of who should be seated first?

As the ADC, should I wait for the General to exit the vehicle before I open my door and let myself out? Etc. the reason I ask is it takes a bit of time before the driver walks around to open the Gen's door. Should I just be sitting there ?

Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 May 2011)

You should be opening the door for the MGen and saluting as s/he gets out. The driver should open the door for the RSM, and the MGen will sit down first. At least that's how I've always seen it done. Whatever you do, don't just sit there.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (16 May 2011)

Not at work today, but I'm pretty sure the etiquette for driving VIPs is broken down in an official driver's instructions pub. Maybe swing by your transport section and have a look


----------



## Occam (16 May 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Not at work today, but I'm pretty sure the etiquette for driving VIPs is broken down in an official driver's instructions pub. Maybe swing by your transport section and have a look



My guess would be in A-LM-158-001/AG-001, Transportation Manual.


----------



## highspeedlowdrag (16 May 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You should be opening the door for the MGen and saluting as s/he gets out. The driver should open the door for the RSM, and the MGen will sit down first. At least that's how I've always seen it done. Whatever you do, don't just sit there.  ;D



Glad I asked, lol.

I was under the impression the driver opened his door, it's been a while since I've seen it happen... Thanks for the heads up, can't go wrong now! Well, I'm sure it could, actually..


----------



## captloadie (16 May 2011)

Oh my god, what happens if the General gets in and sits behind the driver? The best laid plan once again doesn't survive contact.


----------



## Old Sweat (16 May 2011)

Methinks the general will know where he or she is supposed to sit and will head for the right rear seat as a matter of course. The vast majority are well trained and housebroken, which makes moving them around relatively simple. Or it should be, until the staff car breaks down, or the guard commander ordersthe present while the guard is standing at ease, or the band play Colonel Bogey instead of the General Salute, or . . .

Just something for a neophyte ADC to ponder.  >


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 May 2011)

Both the driver and the ADC always move briskly around the back of the vehicle if movement is required. Never in front.

Make sure the flag/plates are affixed/covered as required.

Never overdress the senior officer i.e. if he/she is wearing combat uniform, don't wear Service Dress (same for the unit/parade being visited).

The ADC does not salute during the General Salute. The General Salute is for the Presiding Officer and the parade participants. 

VIP chairs should not be leather/leatherette in hot weather. Senior officer pants will get wrinkled.

Is he/she an RSM or CWO?  Addressed as Mr. Bloggins, not RSM. Regimental Sergeants Major are appointments in a regiment. Or, have things changed?


----------



## Gunner98 (16 May 2011)

I am sure the CWO/RSM will be more than happy to provide direction and or stern guidance.


----------



## highspeedlowdrag (16 May 2011)

Thank you for the kind advice, gentlemen.


----------



## Pieman (16 May 2011)

As I discovered, some Generals are pretty informal and will sit up front and chat with the driver.  Others are very formal and want everyone to know who's the boss. All depends on the personality of the General and what they are doing at the time. Yours will sort you out quickly enough. A particular ADC I have seen was really the Generals personal punching bag. If you get someone like that, be ready to take a blast or two simply because you are there to be vented onto.


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 May 2011)

I believe the US Army refers to ADC's as "Dog Robbers". In other words the ADC will even steal from a dog to please the general.


----------



## Good2Golf (16 May 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> I believe the US Army refers to ADC's as "Dog Robbers". In other words the ADC will even steal from a dog to please the general.



That's much nicer than the other version, for which the french translation is <<frotteur de chien>>...  :nod:


Regards
G2G


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 May 2011)

highspeedlowdrag said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I have been tasked to be Aide de Camp for a general over the next few days



man who'd you piss off?


----------



## medaid (16 May 2011)

The rule of thumb for ADCs when it comes to the car is this:

"Last In, First Out"


----------



## highspeedlowdrag (16 May 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> man who'd you piss off?



haha I thought ADC was an honor, not a punishment 


Actually I'm filling in as the General's dedicated ADC is unavailable for a visit...


----------



## OldSolduer (16 May 2011)

So why don't you talk to the F/T ADC and find out The General's likes/dislikes etc. His regular driver will be a fountain of info as well.

While I'm at it, treat the driver with dignity and respect too.


----------



## highspeedlowdrag (16 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So why don't you talk to the F/T ADC and find out The General's likes/dislikes etc. His regular driver will be a fountain of info as well.
> 
> While I'm at it, treat the driver with dignity and respect too.



Great idea, but his F/T ADC is unavailable completely and the driver is from ASG and also not his regular driver. That being said, with the advice of the first few posters I found some hard guidelines on VIP staff car etiquette and am good to go after studying them to the T.

I treat everyone with dignity and respect


----------



## Old Sweat (16 May 2011)

You might do some sleuthing about the general, including how he/she acts toward subordinates. When you first meet the exalted one take some time to ask about expectations and protocol. Most generals I have met do not travel around looking for ADCs to abuse, and the ones that do were probably jerks when they were LCols and Cols. The good ones will be more than willing to let you in on their expectations, and many will (almost) apologize for inconveniencing you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 May 2011)

You should be talking to your Adjudant most of all.


----------



## George Wallace (16 May 2011)

Make sure you have to correct plates and pennant.

When the General is out of the car, make sure the pennant is removed and the plates covered.  No need for everyone to salute an empty staff car as they pass.  Discuss with the driver who will handle the pennant.  The driver can take care of handling the plates, but may rely on you to handle the pennant.


----------

